# Ottawa guitar show



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just saw an ad on Kijiji, May 29th, 1505 Carling Ave. Ottawa, from 10-4pm.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice - thanks. I just put it on my calendar. 

Anyone interested in meeting up at a certain time and putting a face to an avatar? I went later last year and seemingly missed most GC members.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I will try to be there


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll see if I can manage it - I may have a Delta Waterfowl engagement already though.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I can go. I know most of you, but I'll try to wear something distinctive, like Mark's overalls...let me think about a bit.


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

Is there more than one Ottawa Guitar Show? Because this website http://ottawaguitarshow.com says it's on June 26, 2016...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in Ottawa on business the week before


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I can go. I know most of you, but I'll try to wear something distinctive, like Mark's overalls...let me think about a bit.


LOL!

Wear a pink carnation in your overalls so I can distinguish you from Mark.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Araz said:


> Is there more than one Ottawa Guitar Show? Because this website http://ottawaguitarshow.com says it's on June 26, 2016...


Worse yet, when you click on the other links on the home page it states *June 21, 2015*...which might not be "caught" by all:
http://ottawaguitarshow.com/location/


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Araz said:


> Is there more than one Ottawa Guitar Show? Because this website http://ottawaguitarshow.com says it's on June 26, 2016...


I think this one is more for builders. The one in May is the one that you can rent a table (50.00) and bring your stuff in to sell. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

zdogma said:


> I can go. I know most of you, but I'll try to wear something distinctive, like Mark's overalls...let me think about a bit.


So its official, we are all wearing overalls like Marks !!! LOL. Gonna try to make it and wear my Guitars Canada T shirt.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Easy, I'll be the guy next to Mark
Even easier, I'll look for a bunch of guys in overall


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those overalls are a trademark, aren't they? Honestly, I could go for plastic surgery. Heck, I could go for gender reassignment surgery, and if I showed up with bright red pigtails, ample bosom, freckles, and braces, but wearing my overalls, people would come up and say "Hey Mark, long time no see!".

And yes, there are the two guitar shows. The earlier one is sponsored by Darwin, who formerly operated Retrotown Music, and features traders and some custom builders. One sees the familiar guitar form factors there.

The second one is for luthiers - a sort of replacement for the lamented Montreal Guitar Expo - and is usually held in the Glebe Community Center (a lovely space by the way). I estimate it's about 5% basses, 40% electrics, 53% acoustics, and 2% people selling wood and luthier supplies.

Both are worth attending.

I made some name tags to wear for the last few shows, with the old Canadian Guitar Forum logo printed in colour, so we could identify each other. But we don't really have a logo here anymore, so I don't know what I could put on such name tags that people could easily spot.

...or we could all wear overalls.  I plan to at any rate.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm going to try to go to but uh, let me go and ask my wife.....ah,she kind funny you know


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Araz said:


> Is there more than one Ottawa Guitar Show? Because this website http://ottawaguitarshow.com says it's on June 26, 2016...


That one is at the Glebe community Centre. Here's the kijiji ad looking for exhibitors http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottaw...29/1152132399?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> I'm going to try to go to but uh, let me go and ask my wife.....ah,she kind funny you know


I said, I know. Everybody funny - now you funny too !


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I will try to come out as usually Sunday afternoons are band practice for me. I am assuming I will have a new band formed by then. Otherwise, I'll be there in overalls. LOL


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like it'll be easy to identify the GC members:


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet! I wanna be the guy in the centre!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Wait, so now I need a hat too 



bagpipe said:


> Sounds like it'll be easy to identify the GC members:


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

maybe even


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Sounds like it'll be easy to identify the GC members:


Now see what you have started Mark !!!! LOL.


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Good thing they are having it outside of the core downtown area.....May 29th is race day for us runners - the marathon & half are on the 29th.

Thumbs up on the timing lol !


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

oh get real!
it's more like this. lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> maybe even


Now that's a good-looking well-dressed bunch of people.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Now that's a good-looking well-dressed bunch of people.


you know it! c'mon Eileen


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I may be ready to sell off a bunch of stuff by then,maybe rent a table at one or both of these shows .

I don't want to step on any toes,so I'll be the guy with no pants .


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The luthier's show is much more interesting-some real innovative stuff. 

The seller's show is just the same old overpriced stuff they cannot sell on Kijiji


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> The luthier's show is much more interesting-some real innovative stuff.
> 
> The seller's show is just the same old overpriced stuff they cannot sell on Kijiji


True. But I go to bump into folks I haven't seen for a while. I used to have a table to sell off my pedals, but had to spend so much of my time keeping an eye out for folks who wanted to try something or wanted an explanation, that I didn't get to chat with folks I knew. The forfeiture of the social, for the sake of the commercial, just wasn't worth it for me. So now I just go to gab. That's why I need to wear pants that do not require hitching up, belt adjustment, or any attention whatsoever - so I can focus on talking to people.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> The luthier's show is much more interesting-some real innovative stuff.
> 
> The seller's show is just the same old overpriced stuff they cannot sell on Kijiji


I go for the social aspect of it. Just to talk and put a face on some of the members here.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

See you there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Much to my regret, I won't see anybody there, and you'll be pretty happy about that too. 
Turns out I have a colonoscopy on the next day, and anyone who has had one will know that the day before is pretty much booked full with, um, "housecleaning". I'll still have my overalls on. They'll just be around my ankles most of the day.

Have fun on the 29th, and I'll see you at the _other _guitar show on the 26th. In the meantime, I need to look at the calendar more often.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Much to my regret, I won't see anybody there, and you'll be pretty happy about that too.
> Turns out I have a colonoscopy on the next day, and anyone who has had one will know that the day before is pretty much booked full with, um, "housecleaning". I'll still have my overalls on. They'll just be around my ankles most of the day.
> 
> Have fun on the 29th, and I'll see you at the _other _guitar show on the 26th. In the meantime, I need to look at the calendar more often.


Hope all is well with you buddy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh it's all well. This is just one of those things that was scheduled because it's been 6 years since the last one, and us older guys have to touch base every so often. But, you know, this: Dave Barry: A journey into my colon -- and yours.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

anyone attend? what were your impressions?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just came back empty handed, again. I guess you got to get there early to get some deals. Everything i looked at was too much $$$ for me.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Not sure if it's the organizer or a regular vendor but there is one table that has the most incredible collection of vintage guitars. There was a '53 LP, '62 Strat, several Tele's from the 60's. A Jr, a couple of early Les Paul SG's. 

I spent most of my time at Dave's Pedals table. He has the most amazing selection of quirky and interesting pedals. His partner demo'd a whole bunch for me and I brought the best one home.  

I'd like to get in touch with him actually because there's another pedal I was thinking of buying from Dave and I should have snapped it up too while I was there.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Not sure if it's the organizer or a regular vendor but there is one table that has the most incredible collection of vintage guitars. There was a '53 LP, '62 Strat, several Tele's from the 60's. A Jr, a couple of early Les Paul SG's.
> 
> I spent most of my time at Dave's Pedals table. He has the most amazing selection of quirky and interesting pedals. His partner demo'd a whole bunch for me and I brought the best one home.
> 
> I'd like to get in touch with him actually because there's another pedal I was thinking of buying from Dave and I should have snapped it up too while I was there.


That would be Darwin i believe who used to own Retrotown music in Ottawa. He has an amazing collection of vintage guitars. Did you see the really nice Monty LP also at his table?
I saw someone trying out some pedals at a table and they sounded really cool. That might have been you. Do you have long black hair by any chance?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Ugh I missed it! I thought it was today and looked online and saw the Ottawa Guitar Show that I believe is next week. I was at home all day.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Ugh I missed it! I thought it was today and looked online and saw the Ottawa Guitar Show that I believe is next week. I was at home all day.


Pretty much the same as last years my friend.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

marcos said:


> That would be Darwin i believe who used to own Retrotown music in Ottawa. He has an amazing collection of vintage guitars. Did you see the really nice Monty LP also at his table?
> I saw someone trying out some pedals at a table and they sounded really cool. That might have been you. Do you have long black hair by any chance?


It wasn't me with long black hair, I wish I could grow hair but I'm pretty bald. 

As for the Monty, are you talking about the gold top '53 conversion? Someone mentioned that they thought it was done by Brian Monty. I saw the yellow Rockmaster, at the far end of the table.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Lord-Humongous said:


> It wasn't me with long black hair, I wish I could grow hair but I'm pretty bald.
> 
> As for the Monty, are you talking about the gold top '53 conversion? Someone mentioned that they thought it was done by Brian Monty. I saw the yellow Rockmaster, at the far end of the table.


Sorry about the hair thing, i,m kind of bald myself. LOL Yes, the Brian Monty gold top. I had it in my hands and it felt so nice and light for a LP style guitar. Nice P90's on it. One of these days, i am gonna have him build me a Tele type as i do like his work. He is an artisan.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Judging from the amount of instruments posted on Ottawa Kijiji today,it appears sales were slow at the show.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> Judging from the amount of instruments posted on Ottawa Kijiji today,it appears sales were slow at the show.


Anything worth checking up?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's always the other guitar show at the Glebe Community Center near the end of June. A different focus. In some respects a more interesting one, because the builders are always eager to talk about design, and the virtues of this over that. There are usually also some folks selling wood.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

mhammer said:


> There's always the other guitar show at the Glebe Community Center near the end of June. A different focus. In some respects a more interesting one, because the builders are always eager to talk about design, and the virtues of this over that. There are usually also some folks selling wood.


I'm interested in that one too (didn't make it this weekend) 
Are there also some sales there?

I'm eager to talk guitars, and always on the lookout for a couple cheap amps as I need everything in triple, for the kids....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There ARE sales. But keep in mind that many of the guitars that builders bring are intended to demonstrate what they can do in the way of custom orders. So, they will likely be happy to sell you something, but also likely to ask you to wait until the end of the show to take possession, so they can continue to display it. The tables are not huge, so few, if any, bring duplicates of anything. They are more likely to have maybe 4-7 instruments on display.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I had planned to get there...but after leaving the race, the mini's were restless, so we just came home
I have to get there soon!


----------



## Local Strangler (Apr 5, 2016)

man, I was going to go, then I remembered about how I really dont like being crammed into a room with 200 other human bodies. So I stayed home and drank beers with a few buddies.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's usually busy, but I've never seen it that packed. I've also never seen beer for sale there.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> It's usually busy, but I've never seen it that packed. I've also never seen beer for sale there.


Beer!!! I missed that.LOL Thats why it was jammed pack.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, the Luthier's show is coming up this Sunday. I understand Mr. Greco (Dave) will be in town for the occasion, and Andrei/Amagras and I have plans to try and get the three of us in one place around lunchtime.

Anybody else going? I shall be in my obligatory overalls and red t-shirt (starting to feel like Paddington Bear), with this season's fashion accessory: a beard.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Add that I'll bringing with me a black double stroller with the name Phil & Ted's big on the side.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So, the Luthier's show is coming up this Sunday. I understand Mr. Greco (Dave) will be in town for the occasion, and Andrei/Amagras and I have plans to try and get the three of us in one place around lunchtime.
> 
> Anybody else going? I shall be in my obligatory overalls and red t-shirt (starting to feel like Paddington Bear), with this season's fashion accessory: a beard.


I just read this and am so appreciative that the lunchtime get together is being planned.

We are coming to Ottawa for our granddaughter's 3rd birthday. One of her other (step) grandfathers is a guitar player from Thunder Bay. I mentioned the show to him quite a while ago and he seemed very interested and I expect that he will be joining me. I'm assuming he could attend the lunchtime ensemble?? 

Very excited about/ looking forward to meeting everyone. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Add that I'll bringing with me a black double stroller with the name Phil & Ted's big on the side.


 I didn't see this until I posted a few minutes ago. I'm not sure I understand ...."Phil & Ted" ???


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

greco said:


> I just read this and am so appreciative that the lunchtime get together is being planned.
> 
> We are coming to Ottawa for our granddaughter's 3rd birthday. One of her other (step) grandfathers is a guitar player from Thunder Bay. I mentioned the show to him quite a while ago and he seemed very interested and I expect that he will be joining me. I'm assuming he could attend the lunchtime ensemble??
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

From marcos (above ..."inside" of my old post)...._"Wish i could join you guys but have a early gig in Gatineau and must set-up early. Enjoy guys."
_
@marcos ....Too bad you couldn't make it. Enjoy your gig!!

Does anyone know if zztomato is attending? 
IIRC, his shop is fairly close to the Guitar Show venue.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> I didn't see this until I posted a few minutes ago. I'm not sure I understand ...."Phil & Ted" ???


The brand of the stroller, not the name of my kids.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> The brand of the stroller, not the name of my kids.


I am so out of touch with brand names. 
Will this be an outing for the entire family?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It always is!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just returned from a delightful afternoon at the show, making some new acquaintances and renewing some old ones. I guess I'm enough of a fixture that several people asked "How come I didn't see you at the other show?". Planned to meet up with amagras and greco (and did), but also ran into mister zed. Lotsa great chats with folks about design, and of course lots of simply gorgeous wood. More exquisite ebony archtop tailpieces than you can shake a stick at. Shmoozed with Guillaume Fairfield and Steve Bragg (Empress) for a while, which is always fun. Learned about an interesting bridge from Schaller ( Schaller Bridge "Hannes" | Schaller-Electronic ) from one builder, and some interesting pickups from a fellow trying to recapture the magic of Travis Bean guitars.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It was a nice couple of hours there with mhammer, the long awaited meeting with greco and the surprise of finding mister.zed (who recognized me for the stroller mentioned in up in this thread!)

I got close and tried only a few guitars finding particularly good the Telecaster inspired jazz guitars by Brian Fitzgibbon who's also a nice person to talk, and Sankey guitars which was a dream come true since I read about them being a kid in a guitar publication whose name I don't remember (I just confirmed with Michael Sankey it was not GuitarPlayer as I thought).

Was hoping to find Chito and other GC members there too but couldn't stay more.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I went late in the afternoon with my father in law. I didn't get to meet any GC members but I did get to meet Mr. Brian Monty. He was super nice and told me a few tales about his guitars and some of the players he's built guitars for.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What a wonderful afternoon!

Finally, after missing an oppotunity during a previous visit to Ottawa, I met mhammer. Amagras and I were planning on meeting during my next visist to Ottawa (i.e., this visit) and we met at the guitar show with mhammer. mister zed, also a GC member introduced himself and we all had time to talk to each other, wander around the show and meet some of the vendors/luthiers. I finally met Mr. Monty, Mr. Potvin and said hello to Mr. House, whom I had met at the Elmira Guitar Show.

As mhammer and amagras have previously mentioned, there were many, many beautiful guitars. It is so encouraging and exciting to see that we have so many extremely skilled guitar builders here in Canada...and we only saw a small sample. These folks are true artisans.

Ottawa should be very proud of this show. Thank You and congratulations to those responsible for making it happen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

So .. did anyone take pics of all of this eye candy?
And .. who bought what?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a different kind of show, actually. Few people bring stuff to sell. They bring stuff, but it's really more to show what they can build so that you'll place an order. Acually let me correct that. There were several displays of wood for building, and _those_ folks were selling product.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Too bad I missed it, I was on the road today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

mhammer said:


> There were several displays of wood for building, and _those_ folks were selling product.


So .. not so much a 'guitar' show, more a 'luthier' show?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

greco said:


> What a wonderful afternoon!
> 
> Finally, after missing an oppotunity during a previous visit to Ottawa, I met mhammer. Amagras and I were planning on meeting during my next visist to Ottawa (i.e., this visit) and we met at the guitar show with mhammer. mister zed, also a GC member introduced himself and we all had time to talk to each other, wander around the show and meet some of the vendors/luthiers. I finally met Mr. Monty, Mr. Potvin and said hello to Mr. House, whom I had met at the Elmira Guitar Show.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it. Mr.Potvin builds some nice stuff doesnt he.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Crap it was this weekend? 

I need to take better notes of dates, I tought it was later in the summer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> So .. not so much a 'guitar' show, more a 'luthier' show?


Correct. The "guitar show", where the explicit intent was generally to sell stuff, was last month. Of the two, I think I prefer this one. Darwin does a great job organizing the other one,, but this space is much better. I should note that there were 4 or 5 portable soundproof booths for trying things out; something which would be a nice addition to the other show, but the space would not accommodate as well as yesterday's locale does. There's also a different sort of vibe. Andrei/amagras borrowed one of Mike Sankey's guitars to try out and we (greco and myself as well) traipsed over to a booth a good 40ft away to try it out. That there should be so much trust in a hall that big and busy speaks well of the general mindset. A bit different than being in the mist of people trying to move $4k Les Pauls. 

To be fair, though, you can't drag a Marshall over to a soundproof booth to try it out, and letting folks take a pedal 40ft away to try out in a busy hall would make me a little antsy as a seller too. Plus, since people are still walking around with stuff they've bought, looking at other stuff, how do you tell the paid customers and thieves apart? So, in many respects, the fact that participants in yesterday's show were generally showing what they could build for you, and not trying to sell what they had, allowed for a certain level of freedom and trust. I will also note that "the other show" benefits, air-quality and temperature-wise, from having so many doors that can be opened up. Of course, that makes for a bit of security concern that was not part of yesterday's show where there are only a few ways in and out.

Guillaume Fairfield's team put on a little demo (there are demo sessions in an adjoining room all during the show) of his pedals, and even brought out a prototype delay on a breadboard to demo. That's the kind of thing you couldn't do at the other show.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Geez. I totally forgot it was yesterday.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes indeed it was great to see GCers Greco, mhammer and amagras in person! 

The highlights for me were 1) the ability to play the entire Fairfield Effect's product line in a relaxed fashion and 2) seeing the wares of some stellar local electric guitar builders (which also shows my bias over acoustic instruments at the moment!)


----------

